# Gothic 3 ist für Sie am ehesten ein...



## Administrator (26. Mai 2006)

*Gothic 3 ist für Sie am ehesten ein...*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Birdy84 (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gothic 3 ist für Sie am ehesten ein...*

Wie soll man denn ein Spiel beurteilen, das es noch gar nicht gibt??


----------



## Dumbi (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gothic 3 ist für Sie am ehesten ein...*



			
				Birdy84 am 26.05.2006 09:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie soll man denn ein Spiel beurteilen, das es noch gar nicht gibt??


Ja, die Umfragen hier werden wirklich immer seltsamer...

@ Topic: Ich vermisse noch
[   ] Rennspiel
[   ] Strategie
[   ] Jump & Run


----------



## Goddess (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gothic 3 ist für Sie am ehesten ein...*



			
				Birdy84 am 26.05.2006 09:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie soll man denn ein Spiel beurteilen, das es noch gar nicht gibt??



Ich beurteile mit meiner Stimme nicht Gothic Teil 3, sondern gebe mit meiner Bewertung "Action RPG" meine Meinung auf Grund meines Wissens über die beiden Vorgänger ab. Die Gothic Reihe gleicht für mich am ehesten einem "Action RPG", weil es von beiden Genres eine Mischung ist. _Wobei aber der RP Anteil klar unterliegt, da keine wirkliche klassische Charakter-Wahl besteht, und somit auch keine eigentliche Entwicklung des eigenen Charakters stattfinden kann._


----------



## Solon25 (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gothic 3 ist für Sie am ehesten ein...*

Ich lass ja Action-RPG, RPG und auch Action-Adventure durchgehen. But who the heck votes for Adventure only?   

Bewerte natürlich auch nur die Vorgänger...


----------



## patsche (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Gothic 3 ist für Sie am ehesten ein...*

mal was anderes gibts auch rollenspiele wo keine action vorkommt?


----------



## Bonkic (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Gothic 3 ist für Sie am ehesten ein...*



			
				patsche am 21.06.2006 12:53 schrieb:
			
		

> mal was anderes gibts auch rollenspiele wo keine action vorkommt?




ansichtssache - für mich sind eigentlich alle "rollen"- spiele in denen in echtzeit gekämpft wird eben keine "echten" rollenspiele sondern "action- rpgs".

eigentlich ist das aber auch furchtbar egal, wer denkt den heute noch in "genres"


----------



## Nali_WarCow (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Gothic 3 ist für Sie am ehesten ein...*



			
				patsche am 21.06.2006 12:53 schrieb:
			
		

> mal was anderes gibts auch rollenspiele wo keine action vorkommt?


Mit Action-Rollenspiele sind Spiele gemeint, wo der Spieler selber die Waffe schwingt und die Zauber in Echtzeit spricht. Ein Baldurs Gate hat zwar auch Action, aber da gibt der Spieler nur seine Befehle aus der ISO Sicht, ganz ohne Zeitdruck.


----------



## patsche (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Gothic 3 ist für Sie am ehesten ein...*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 21.06.2006 12:56 schrieb:
			
		

> patsche am 21.06.2006 12:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ok verstehe, da in gothic ja vorzugsweise in echtzeit gekämpft bzw. gezaubert wird, dürfte die umfrage genau so sinnig sein wie'n döner ohne fleisch   ^^


----------



## L337N00B (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gothic 3 ist für Sie am ehesten ein...*

Wie soll man denn ein Spiel einordnen, das man noch nicht gespielt hat?
Langsam werden diese Umfragen hier immer sinnfreier...

Mein Vorschlag für die nächste Umgrage:

"Beteiligen Sie sich an online-Umfragen?"
Ja (12
Nein (63
World of Warcraft (18
Weiß nicht (7


----------



## r3tr0 (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gothic 3 ist für Sie am ehesten ein...*

1000er teilnehmer


----------



## IXS (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gothic 3 ist für Sie am ehesten ein...*

Wie wär's mit Rollenspiel-Action-Adventure?


----------



## TheMadman (19. August 2006)

*AW: Gothic 3 ist für Sie am ehesten ein...*



			
				IXS am 22.07.2006 17:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wär's mit Rollenspiel-Action-Adventure?



Ja, da bin ich auch für. Ein Action-RPG bezeichnet ja eher ein Spiel wie Diablo, wo man gegen Massen von Gegnern kämpft oder, wie schon gesagt wurde, wo man selbst den Kampf steuert. Von daher kann man sagen: Gothic ist ein eigenes Genre 
Halt´s kaum noch aus! Noch fast zwei Monate! *freu*


----------



## newtonpower (2. September 2006)

*AW: Gothic 3 ist für Sie am ehesten ein...*

also ich wäre klar für ego shooter


----------



## Wetterfrosch87 (30. September 2006)

*AW: Gothic 3 ist für Sie am ehesten ein...*



			
				L337N00B am 01.07.2006 13:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Vorschlag für die nächste Umgrage:
> 
> "Beteiligen Sie sich an online-Umfragen?"
> Ja (12
> ...


----------



## realQuiGon (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gothic 3 ist für Sie am ehesten ein...*

Ich finde es ist ganz klar ein klassiches Rollenspiel. Das die Kämpfe dem Rollenspielanteil überlegen sind, kann ich nicht zustimmen. Wenn man sich für die Handlung interressiert und sich mit jedem NPC unterhält, dann überwiegt auch klar der Rollenspielanteil. Unter einem Action-RPG verstehe ich z. B. Diablo oder Sacred.

Mich würde mal interessieren, was die, die meinen Gothic sein ein Action-RPG unter einem "normalen" RPG verstehen.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gothic 3 ist für Sie am ehesten ein...*



			
				realQuiGon am 09.10.2006 23:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es ist ganz klar ein klassiches Rollenspiel.


 also, klassisch kann es schonmal nicht sein, da damals, als "klassische" spiele entstanden, gar nicht genug computer-power da war für so was    da war echtzeit-kämpfen gar nicht drin. 



> Mich würde mal interessieren, was die, die meinen Gothic sein ein Action-RPG unter einem "normalen" RPG verstehen.


unter einem "normalen" RPG verstehe ich ein RPG, bei man NICHT selber als gamer geschickt steuern können muss, um erfolgreich(er) zu sein, und nicht nen kampf verliert oder schlechter dabei aussieht, nur weil man sich überlegt, welche zauber in welcher reihenfolge man auf die gengergruppe wie anwenden möchte.  im grunde sollte ein solches game also auch rundenbasiert sein, evt. auch nur im hintergrund (zB bei BG hauen die figuren rein von den regeln her ja nur alle paar sekunden zu, auch wenn sie sich dabei ständig bewegen)

zB eben pool of radiance, champions of krynn, BGate, IcewindDale, Wizardry, oder auch... hmm... wie hieß das noch... da war für damalige verhätlnisse eine riesen spielwelt... da konnte man zu meistern reisen und u.a. auch fliegen erlernen...


natürlich ist so was wie diablo dann um welten deutlicher "action", aber bei so was wie gothic find ich es schon blöde, wenn man selber auch geschickt steuern muss... und das ist natürlich schon eher rollenspiel als action. abr eben nicht "klassisch", außer man spielt erst seit wenigen jahren rollenspiele...


----------



## Spassbremse (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gothic 3 ist für Sie am ehesten ein...*

[x] Simulation

 

@Herb: Meinst Du Might & Magic Reihe (also die Rollenspiele, nicht die Strategie-Titel!)?

Gruss,
Bremse


----------

